# Before and After: Unedited, and Edited



## D-B-J (Oct 17, 2010)

Feel free to add your own! Let us know what software you used, and camera and lens.  It'll be interesting yo see what everyone else does!

Nikon D200, with my 105mm 2.8D, Then edited with LR3

Before:






After:


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 17, 2010)

wow nothing?


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok, I'll play.....


----------



## Inst!nct (Oct 17, 2010)

Fleetwood271 said:


> Ok, I'll play.....


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 17, 2010)

To the OP, I like the edit, just don't care much for the image.  It's fine, just not very attention grabbing.  Maybe if the ball were in a sole bright spot a opposed to being between two I may like it more.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 17, 2010)

haha the goal of this thread is to see others pictures.  For example, you post the unedited one, then the edited one.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Oct 17, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> haha the goal of this thread is to see others pictures.  For example, you post the unedited one, then the edited one.



Yeah, I realize that.  I was just sitting here at my computer, sipping my coffee, and it was much easier to play with your pic than get up and take one of my own!  

Ok, how's this......

Nikon D90  - 18-105 Kit Lens - Edited in Elements and added tilt shift effect at www.tiltshiftmaker.com

Before:





After:


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 17, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> haha the goal of this thread is to see others pictures.  For example, you post the unedited one, then the edited one.



I need to do a better job of reading I guess, sorry about that.


----------



## tygr1 (Oct 17, 2010)

30 seconds using only Faststone image viewer.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 17, 2010)

Fleetwood271 said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > haha the goal of this thread is to see others pictures. For example, you post the unedited one, then the edited one.
> ...


 
IS this a model? And sweet!


----------



## Inst!nct (Oct 17, 2010)

tygr1 said:


> 30 seconds using only Faststone image viewer.



Is it REALLY that hard to read the first post? God damn reading comprehension.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 17, 2010)

Inst!nct said:


> tygr1 said:
> 
> 
> > 30 seconds using only Faststone image viewer.
> ...


 

HAHAHA:mrgreen:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 17, 2010)

Inst!nct said:


> Is it REALLY that hard to read the first post? God damn reading comprehension.


 

:shock:


----------



## tygr1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Dammit to hell!!


----------



## Muusers (Oct 17, 2010)

Before ANYONE posts something, let me get some popcorn.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 17, 2010)

Inst!nct said:


> Fleetwood271 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'll play.....


 @ this photo! haha


----------



## reznap (Oct 17, 2010)

There is already a 'creative edit' thread, I think right here in the beginner forum as well.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 17, 2010)

reznap said:


> There is already a 'creative edit' thread, I think right here in the beginner forum as well.


 
Well looks like i fail then


----------



## Destin (Oct 17, 2010)

Muusers said:


> Before ANYONE posts something, let me get some popcorn.



You stole the words right out of my mouth!!! I just almost spit my drink out!!! :mrgreen:


----------

